# A few Qs on stone chips, rust & scuffs



## wicker_man (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all, quite new to the detailing world and looking for some advice on repairing a few bits on my car. It is a 14 year old BMW E46 320Ci coupe and although it is in quite decent condition for the age there are some areas which could do with attention.

These are the more obvious areas which I would like to try and sort out myself - or at least make it look better than it does! Funds are tight so I am not looking to spend a huge amount, and I am aware I may not get a 'perfect' repair job. Also I think given the age and value of the car it is not worth spending hundreds on it but I figure it's worth a shot trying the DIY route!

*1. Stone chips on bonnet
*http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/wicker_man666/IMG_0497_zpsblhxbdqp.jpg
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/wicker_man666/IMG_0498_zpsnbwlrdlq.jpg

A couple of larger ones as per pictures have some rust forming. I was planning on scraping out the rust, and then using some Bilt Hamber Deox Gel. Would Iron X application be advisable here?
Afterwards I would use some touch up paint (I was initially looking at the Halfords kits, but I saw some small pots of touch up paint on eBay which requires no lacquer). Once that is done would I need to sand down around before polishing (SRP or Gtechniq P1)? And then I will use EGP and wax to protect.

*2. A couple of general scratches*
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/wicker_man666/IMG_0480_zpsun2w0xgl.jpg

I guess using some Gtechniq P1 and then SRP would sort these out?

*3. Scuff on front lower bumper*
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/wicker_man666/IMG_0478_zpsqy7gpkwt.jpg

Not quite sure how I would tackle this - maybe some kind of filler and then P1?

*4. Rust bubble on rear arch*
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/wicker_man666/IMG_0481_zpsdsjutzuj.jpg

From reading I know it is advised to get this done properly with the rusted bit cut out, but I also found some reports of success using wire wool to the bare metal, some Bilt Hamber Deox gel, paint (I assume primer would be needed?) and polish.

As mentioned I am quite new to this so please forgive the many questions and lack of knowledge. And excuse the filthy car in the photos, a proper clean is long overdue (hence my joining of this forum!) Thanks for any advice :thumb:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

The professionals will better advise on 1-3, but I would say the rust bubble could be dealt with as long as it hasn't gone through. Remove the trim, grind/sand off the rust with something small like a Dremel, making sure you don't scratch the surrounding paint. 5mm of Deox gel, covered in cling film, held on with tape - clean off and repeat until all rust gone. Prime with something like Electrox, then colour coat. Bit of filler might be needed if the rust has heavily pitted the metal.


----------



## wicker_man (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for that, I think I am most nervous about the rust bubble (i.e. getting a good finish!)


----------

